# Wood vs Steel Frame RR Cars



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

When did RR cars go from wood frames to steel frames?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

most were upgraded from wood to steel in the 10s, 20s, 30s ... but wood framed passenger cars were used until the mid 50s or so .


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks. I could not find this info on the internet.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

?? weird.. that's where i found it ??
just did a yahoo search ?? and just a very quick one ? oh well...
i didn't look to see when they were mandatory though ..


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

wvgca said:


> ?? weird.. that's where i found it ??
> just did a yahoo search ?? and just a very quick one ? oh well...
> i didn't look to see when they were mandatory though ..


So much for Bing search engine.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

maybe some have had luck with bing, but i haven't heard of any ?
sorry ..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Bing is still a thing.....?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

apparantly most people prefer Google search, my personal preference is Yahoo...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2019)

I believe the PRR started using steel clad passenger cars when the tunnels were dug under the Hudson River to reach Penn Station from Weehawken NJ. Out of fire safety concerns. The construction of the tunnels commenced in 1902. Others may have more info than I.

Gary.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.hosam.com/grd/dates.html

You won't find anything about the first use of a steel underframe (that does go back a long ways, but wood underframes would be cheaper when building an all-wood car when they were still legal) but it does indicate dates when certain things became required or conversely were banned from interchange service.

1928 - wood main sills banned (cars with truss rods still legal)
1940 - all types of wood underframes banned.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I moved this, I don't think we're talking about models.


----------

